# casablanca fan flywheel bad??



## gailhousepoor (Jul 2, 2007)

New here. Have 2 casablanca fans with venture motors with avalon (fishing rod) blades. Seven years old. One fan has a scraping sound from fan blades obviously off balance. Took off all five blades and attempted to reset flywheel. Now after fans were on for two hours it is scraping again. Should I attempt to fix flywheel again or get new fan? Seems like flywheel has fallen again. Do flywheels go bad? Please note that these two fans are sixteen feet up and I had to rent a fourteen foot ladder from HD today to do what I did. Any help appreciated. Thanks, Gail


----------



## fixitguy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Casablanca flywheel*

Did you ever fix this problem? I am in the same situation and would like to know your results.


----------



## birdboyee (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello! I too have a Casablanca Stealth fan. However, its model # 32G12R. I too believed it was a flywheel issue, and confirmed so when I removed the blades, and spun the flywheel, only to see it wobble. I just ordered a replacement flywheel (I hope its the right one) from Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/181421955972 today 11-17-2015. In the meantime, I'm trying to figure out how to remove the metal piece to remove flywheel? Any ideas?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!

- Rudy 773-530-1025


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

birdboyee said:


> Hello! I too have a Casablanca Stealth fan. However, its model # 32G12R. I too believed it was a flywheel issue, and confirmed so when I removed the blades, and spun the flywheel, only to see it wobble. I just ordered a replacement flywheel (I hope its the right one) from Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/181421955972 today 11-17-2015. In the meantime, I'm trying to figure out how to remove the metal piece to remove flywheel? Any ideas?
> 
> Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!
> 
> - Rudy 773-530-1025



Sounds like they are out of balance, pretty sure you need a special tool for the flywheel.


----------



## birdboyee (Nov 17, 2015)

After further online research, I found what I needed. You do NOT remove the bottom piece to take out the flywheel as I suspected....instructions found via the following link: https://www.fanmanlighting.com/repair/CasablancaFlywheel.asp. I have 3 fans to repair, but I only took 1 apart. Waiting on part (Flywheel) I ordered, hoping this does the trick!


----------



## birdboyee (Nov 17, 2015)

UPDATE! I purchased flywheels from Ebay and finally!!.....MY FANS WORK!! This guy on Ebay has great deals!! I HIGHLY RECOMMEND! LIGHTNING SHIPPING and CHEAP PRICES! http://www.ebay.com/usr/ceilingfanparts

BTW...I have a third fan that's not so happy....and its definitely not a flywheel issue. My brother-in-law thinks its the wall controller....basically, the light turns on, but the minute I hit the fan button, it shuts off the light, and fan will not turn. I hit the main power button from controller off and back on, then hit the fan....that'll make it work for 15 seconds, then it loses power. I'm going to swap controller with a working one from another room to try and isolate the problem. Sometimes I get a noise when it turns on, but again, in 15 seconds, it dies. In the meantime while I swap controllers, does anyone have any ideas? I think it could be the fans motor board??


----------

